# Cambridge & Enfield Chace Hunt Meetcard?



## kit279 (21 October 2008)

Does anyone have a copy? My next draghounds meet is 14th December   and both the nag and I are impatient to get out hunting! Have emailed the secretary but not sure I have the right email address so if anyone has a copy, could I have a quick look please!!


----------



## combat_claire (21 October 2008)

The trouble that the Cambridgeshire &amp; Enfield Chace have had in the past as far as being targeted by antis, your best chance of getting information is to phone the secretary. They might ask for some references from a hunt master you have hunted with in the past or similar.


----------



## walker1234 (27 October 2008)

It also heads off a damn site earlier too!


----------

